# Striper Season on the Delaware?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

OK, we're not supposed to take strpiers from the river from
April 1st through May. Does that mean were not to attempt to catch them or we can catch and release?

I know dumb, but this is my first year fishing the river.

KM


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

No catch and release is OK on any fish anything of the year. Possesion is where you would break the law. If you caught it when a Game officer was there he can't do a thing as long as you put it back in da rivur.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 28, 2003)

not quite true You cannot specificaly target spawnig fish. in other words when fishing out of season stay away from spawning areas, and use generic baits.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I was fishing south of the C&D today for a few hours..big skunk..anything happen on the "joisy" side of the big muddy?


----------



## SurfStalker (Feb 11, 2004)

Fished the end of 7th Street (Christina/Brandywine confluence) in Wilmington, DE yesterday for a few hours. Nice pier but in a rather shady part of town. Was the only one there and was constantly looking over my shoulder. Probably won't go back too often.

No bites and lost a few rigs to a massive amount of man made "structure" that was added to the river. Saw all kinds of stuff at low tide, man what a shame...

I think I will focus on the park in New Castle or head down to Henlopen...

Doug in DE


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Wilmington Fishing*

Doug,
Watch that pier! Them youngin's like to mess with us fisherman when the weather warms..where ya located in town? I live on the corner of Delaware Ave and N. Union..I grew up in New Castle been fishing the Delaware since I was a kid..drop me a line we'll have to hook up at the beach..My son and I fish the pier at CapeHenlopen, IRI, Surf...pretty much all summer..see ya on the water..Murph


----------



## SurfStalker (Feb 11, 2004)

Murph:

I live out in Hockessin. Until about 3 weeks ago, I was working in Greenville. Now I make the run to Cherry Hill, NJ. The Delaware looks nice everymorning when I make the crossing at the Commodore Berry Bridge.

You are right about that pier. I saw plenty of empty 40's laying on the ground. I am sure there is some action there in the summer. Maybe someday the city will clean it up as they have done near the train station.

I have only been down to Henlopen pier once since I moved here 3 years ago. I usually end up heading south down to the OBX.

Love to hook up. Let me know when you are going.

Doug


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Will be trying bloodworms on my Philly pier tomorrow morning if the rain holds off. Of course I'll have a rod in for cats, too. Some more stripers were caught under the Art Museum Dam, but they're basically big schoolies 20 - 24 inchers (or small males.) I think all hell will break loose on the Big D in about two weeks, as long as we don't get anymore arctic blasts and the snowpack up north begins to melt and raises the river 1-2 feet. This should get those stripers in a traveling, eating, spawning frame of mind....


----------

